# Intros - salutations



## Bonesnberries (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey freaks. I'm new here. I do make up and build stuff but really am just getting started in the "haunt" realm. I work on budget zombie, gore and art flicks. Went to Transworld last year for the first time. Definitely interested in getting in on some of the how to's and contests and such. I;ve participated in a zombie walk the last two years here in Iowa. ummm. enjoy metal, noise, jazz, soul and walks in the park dripping with innards. 

what else? My real name is Corbin. this looks like fun


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard Corbin!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, you'll love it here


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome new freak


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Corbin! Enjoy your stay, may it be eternal.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

AHH! Another corn-fed freak!
Welcome aboard!
.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there. Good to see another Iowa person..WOO WOOO


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, it's too late to turn back now. Welcome aboard! Zombie walks sound like a blast... couldn't find info on one in my area tho.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of great people here. Much to learn. 

You will like it here.


----------



## Bonesnberries (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for the warm welcome people


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------

